# Would you have accepted this offer?



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.

This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

No, I would not have accepted that ride. I don't pick up 5 star pax on Uber.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> No, I would not have accepted that ride. I don't pick up 5 star pax on Uber.


So there's someone like me who just pursues only the elusive 4.93 rated customer unicorns?!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


No way.

That trip represents a major pay cut compared to Atlanta's already crummy pay rates under the old system.

According to you the driver has to drive at least 100 miles on that trip before he gets another trip, so you're burning around 2.5 gallons of gas before the second trip. That's $12 just for gas. Now your gross is down to $31 for at least 90 minutes of driving with no guarantee of a return pax.

At best you're only making around $20 per hour for all that driving.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


No…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> So there's someone like me who just pursues only the elusive 4.93 rated customer unicorns?!


I set my filter between 4.7 to 5.0 rating and don’t take anyone below 4.7 at all…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

No, only pays .29 cents a mile round trip.

Pay/(miles x 2)

However 5 star likely means newbie rider so I would call them and explain more cash up front is needed and why.

$1 a mile each way - pay = +$120 cash, yes we will stop at a ATM. 😁


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I did this trip instead…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I set my filter between 4.7 to 5.0 rating and don’t take anyone below 4.7 at all…


We don't have those around these parts. At least not on UberX.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 667449
> 
> I did this trip instead…


1 hr
25 mil round trip
$1.xx a mile

👌


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 667449
> 
> I did this trip instead…


Much better trip


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> We don't have those around these parts. At least not on UberX.


I have it on UberX here in Houston and have been told by others they don’t have it either.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 667449
> 
> I did this trip instead…


As long as you didn't go to far to get it, yes $2 x miles one way >= pay was a good trip.

Bonus if you got a trip back but that occurs more frequently on small trips in a busy area than on long ones.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have it on UberX here in Houston and have been told by others they don’t have it either.
> 
> View attachment 667501
> 
> View attachment 667502


Sweet, can't wait to get it, but then that would mean a drastic 50% per mile pay drop and no airport or medical runs as nobody in their right mind living here would take them.

Uber will rapidly die here if they did. They are already dying now because they won't raise pay to match higher gas prices. Sorry renting a Tesla is not a viable option


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> As long as you didn't go to far to get it, yes $2 x miles one way >= pay was a good trip.
> 
> Bonus if you got a trip back but that occurs more frequently on small trips in a busy area than on long ones.


Actually, I took a woman to Hobby for $44.00 ( including tip ) and right after I dropped her off Uber ping me for that one.

When I drop off at either IAH or Hobby I usually get a ride out of there, so it is a win for me…

Yesterday I had a guy for IAH for $45.00 and after tip it was $60.00 and caught a guy on the way out and made $35.00 ( he double tip some how ) so with that round trip it made me $95.00…

The one I posted was a no tip ride…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Sweet, can't wait to get it, but then that would mean a drastic 50% per mile pay drop and no airport or medical runs as nobody in their right mind living here would take them.
> 
> Uber will rapidly die here if they did. They are already dying now because they won't raise pay to match higher gas prices. Sorry renting a Tesla is not a viable option


I take the airport runs daily because I make my money going in and when driving out if they ping me with the amount I want then I ride out with a ride and if not back to working the streets because I ain’t waiting in the lot even if they priority queue me…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I take the airport runs daily because I make my money going in and when driving out if they ping me with the amount I want then I ride out with a ride and if not back to working the streets because I ain’t waiting in the lot even if they priority queue me…


I live in a hot zone when tourists are here, otherwise it's dead as a doornail. So I Uber from home and take everything that comes in until I run out of driving time or I need to go offline for 6 hours so I can drive the peak hours the next day. The only thing that would mess with that rosy workload and schedule if I get a late night emergency long run, but I turn off the app after dropoff and try to get back on schedule the next morning. It can go hours or even days without a ping here, sometimes I leave app on all night and still have 10 hours for the next day to use. When the tourons are here we tend to be busy, depending if they brought their own boats, most boaters who fish tend not to drink, self sufficient and all that. Save the drinking for Friday or Saturday night they don't intend to fish.

Due to the low volume of trip requests and some tards running Lyft, I take all requests possible and try to see if they need a long trip, like a reserve. It's because some tards are running both apps and burning out early thus I wait instead of chase. Chasing wastes gas and energy.

We get paid apx $1.82 a mile which includes time. It's because we deadhead nearly 100% of the time due to low volume.

Out of thousands of long trips, only 5 times in 15 minutes that I got something going back the other way of substance.

Idiots come here from afar spending up to $160 in costs thinking they are making more profit because it pays more here. Then there are airport x rideshare dumbasses taking long trips here for a mere few cents a mile profit one way, then realize they don't get shit and certainly nothing going back, wind up sleeping their cars waiting for a trip trying to avoid deadheading back.

I was extremely shocked how little Uber pays elsewhere and realized why everyone is so angry, however it is rideshare and not run like here as a taxi service.

Then I realized that Uber XL pays just about the same as X here, that told me that if Uber needs your vehicle, will pay enough to return to hotspot for another trip. Otherwise if they are pushing X rideshare to reduce gridlock, then surge zones to get as many as possible to run a trip.

What Uber should do is quote the customer twice the X fare amount and pay the driver accordingly, if the trip ends in an area very unlikely to return any trips going back for the driver. If it does then simply refund the rider an amount that wasn't covered. Ditto with the driver pay but they need to take trips going back.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


NFW would I accept that! What the hell is wrong with Fuber??!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


It's not even in the realm of possibility. I wouldn't do it for double that. It would need to be in the $120 to 150 range for me to consider


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


Abso****inglutely not.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I feel like I'll be waiting an eternity for someone to chime in and say "Hell yeah, I was heading out the door towards or past Madison anyway at that precise moment! Might as well get a paying hitchhiker!"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I feel like I'll be waiting an eternity for someone to chime in and say "Hell yeah, I was heading out the door towards or past Madison anyway at that precise moment! Might as well get a paying hitchhiker!"


If you lived in Madison and got taken to metro Atlanta (my knowledge of Atlanta geography sucks) and it would take you home then sure.

Driving 50 miles into the sticks. Nope.

It's close enough to 2.5 hours (75 minutes out then 68 minutes back). Even if it's 2 hours, ask yourself this question: Could I make more than $43 in that time frame staying local?

I would hope smart drivers would be able to.


----------



## Scottcrav (Nov 14, 2019)

Is anyone else getting offers of $15.50 to drive to Bush from River Oaks around 4pm....rejected it of course...after paying for approx $5 in gas you are at $10....Uber has lost their minds


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


Never


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> It's $0.53 per mile and $34 per hour, excluding an estimated return deadhead of about 25 miles before you'd get a ping. The pickup location is fairly rural and the drop-off location is extremely rural. But close to the interstate on both ends.
> 
> This was offered at 7:30pm on a Friday evening in July. Fairly low chance of traffic delays and, as you can probably see on the map, 90% interstate.


Nope! What would I get paid to drive all those miles back to my starting/central location?


----------

